# LOD basing ideas?



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I am about to start a display quality unit of Legion Of the Damned and I'm wondering which type of resin bases to mount them on?

I have seen some nice urban ruin ones about but there are some fantastic bases made of piles of skulls, would these look too Chaosy or just right?:angel:

Any and all ideas welcome guys and gals!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I reckon Legion of the Damned can get away with Skulls bases. I guess you can always change bases if it doesn't happen to look right when you're finished?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If only there was some way to make it look like their lower legs were constantly wreathed in a heavy fog, but I suppose adding a tiny chip of dry ice to their bases each time you show them off is out of the question?

Edit: I like the idea about using skulls and/or an Urban setting- would it be possible to add other-worldy cracks emanating from their boots, as if the ground itself is rebelling at their unnatural tread?


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

For you sir not a problem lol!:wink:

Though I have seen some ghosts done with cotton wool but its very hard to get right.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Perhaps a lava base might be appropriate? Though I suppose LotD could easily get away with a skull base.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I considered lava bases but im not very good at lighting effects, plus the flames on their legs would clash I think.
I could do cracked cround I suppose, I will have a look round today and post up pics of bases along these line to see what you all think.




























Above models not mine(CMON)


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

id say do smoke but it probably wouldnt work well on round 40k bases


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Of the things you've posted, I prefer the ones on the lava bases. I too thought the lava would clash with the flames but with the style the flames are painted on those marines, it looks brilliant.

The Urban bases and skull bases look good too though.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That last batch you posted certainly do the lava base well. I agree smoke bases would be epic but very difficult to get right. What about a burnt out wasteland type of base. Burnt out ruins and blackened skeletons of the damned?
Are you planning to do a display for them?


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I was going to paint them up for Ebay (im starting an ebay painting business....i hope it works lol) but I didnt just want to do a basic job, I wanted them to be quite special, but I think that they deserve a nice scenic base.
Not sure if a display base is worth the effort (if they were for me id say yeah)


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

I would say do the lava bases. The are by far the most interesting, I plan to use then in the future 

Skar


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks fellas I will place the order today for the bases, and I will post a WIP too as i go along.
I will try the smoke/fog idea out with the minis to see what you all think!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Right lava bases are ordered from HERE


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

Why not go for Ice world theme bases maybe? I find the contrast to be nice - dark warriors with flame wrought armour compared to the cold cool white/permafrost.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

That my good man is reserved for my space puppies!:grin:


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Have you thought about instead of your 'typical' lava base doing something a bit more otherworldly? Such as altering the colour of the lava from your normal red-yellow/white to an ectoplasmic green or blue? 

It would help set them apart as well as enforce that 'between living and not' feel of the LOD.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I personally, wouldn't take the idea of Lava. I personally like painting bases with a colour that is not on the model, or a style that isn't seen on the model, so Lava in my opinion, wouldn't go so well with the flames tbh. 

I do however think skulls or rubble would look good!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, they should get the same treatment as daemons should: things warp and wither in their wake.

If I was collecting them, and I've thought about it, I'd have the part of the base behind them noticeably different. Maybe have bricks and rocks be warped or melted away, grass replaced by burnt grass, dirt painted a darker shade of grey, maybe even boot-marks melted into the paving stones...

Sure, it would take work, but the effect would be incredible.


----------

